# Tiki Taka a rischio sospensione, Matrix ridimensionato



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Non finiscono i tagli di Mediaset alle sue produzioni. Dopo il dimezzamento di Domenica Live di Barbara D'Urso, le cui prime tre ore passeranno in prima serata a febbraio (topic qui: 
Domenica Live di Barbara D'Urso verso la prima serata), c'è un programma che rischia una vera e propria *sospensione*. Stiamo parlando di *Tiki Taka*, in onda ogni lunedì, in seconda serata, su Italia 1.

Il motivo? Non è affatto una questione di ascolti, ma come affermato da TvBlog che ha lanciato questo clamoroso retroscena, trattasi un progetto di "spending-review" da parte di *Mediaset *che *vuole tagliare le seconde serate*, anche perchè il presentatore Pierluigi Pardo già è conduttore di Pressing, in onda ogni domenica, alle 23:30, su Canale 5. 

Anche un'altra trasmissione, sempre dell'azienda di Cologno Monzese, potrebbe non avere un futuro migliore. *Matrix*, programma politico, in onda da anni in seconda serata su Canale 5 e condotto nelle ultime edizioni da Nicola Porro dopo una prevista sospensione per le feste natalizie, tornerà più tardi rispetto al solito e cioè a fine febbraio e non a gennaio. Un vero e proprio *ridimensionamento*, dunque, per Nicola Porro, conduttore anche del talk di Rete 4 "Quarta Repubblica".


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non finiscono i tagli di Mediaset alle sue produzioni. Dopo il dimezzamento di Domenica Live di Barbara D'Urso, le cui prime tre ore passeranno in prima serata a febbraio (topic qui:
> Domenica Live di Barbara D'Urso verso la prima serata), c'è un programma che rischia una vera e propria *sospensione*. Stiamo parlando di *Tiki Taka*, in onda ogni lunedì, in seconda serata, su Italia 1.
> 
> Il motivo? Non è affatto una questione di ascolti, ma come affermato da TvBlog che ha lanciato questo clamoroso retroscena, trattasi un progetto di "spending-review" da parte di *Mediaset *che *vuole tagliare le seconde serate*, anche perchè il presentatore Pierluigi Pardo già è conduttore di Pressing, in onda ogni domenica, alle 23:30, su Canale 5.
> ...


.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non finiscono i tagli di Mediaset alle sue produzioni. Dopo il dimezzamento di Domenica Live di Barbara D'Urso, le cui prime tre ore passeranno in prima serata a febbraio (topic qui:
> Domenica Live di Barbara D'Urso verso la prima serata), c'è un programma che rischia una vera e propria *sospensione*. Stiamo parlando di *Tiki Taka*, in onda ogni lunedì, in seconda serata, su Italia 1.
> 
> Il motivo? Non è affatto una questione di ascolti, ma come affermato da TvBlog che ha lanciato questo clamoroso retroscena, trattasi un progetto di "spending-review" da parte di *Mediaset *che *vuole tagliare le seconde serate*, anche perchè il presentatore Pierluigi Pardo già è conduttore di Pressing, in onda ogni domenica, alle 23:30, su Canale 5.
> ...



Mediaset in crollo verticale da un po' di anni a questa parte, tra poco tempo manderanno direttamente in loop le puntate vecchie di Striscia e Drive In, per spendere meno.


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Dicembre 2018)

Peccato per tiki taka,molto trash ma anche un bel troiaio.


----------



## sacchino (17 Dicembre 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Mediaset in crollo verticale da un po' di anni a questa parte, tra poco tempo manderanno direttamente in loop le puntate vecchie di Striscia e Drive In, per spendere meno.



Anche le repliche dei TG.........secondo me gran parte della gente non se ne accorgerebbe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Peccato per tiki taka,molto trash ma anche un bel troiaio.



il vaccume generale è l unica cosa interessante del programma


----------



## Bmw (17 Dicembre 2018)

Peccato ci sono sempre delle belle patate


----------



## Igniorante (17 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il vaccume generale è l unica cosa interessante del programma





Bmw ha scritto:


> Peccato ci sono sempre delle belle patate



Non per volervi insegnare niente, ma se le cercate su internet fate prima e vi risparmiate ore di baggianate di diretta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non finiscono i tagli di Mediaset alle sue produzioni. Dopo il dimezzamento di Domenica Live di Barbara D'Urso, le cui prime tre ore passeranno in prima serata a febbraio (topic qui:
> Domenica Live di Barbara D'Urso verso la prima serata), c'è un programma che rischia una vera e propria *sospensione*. Stiamo parlando di *Tiki Taka*, in onda ogni lunedì, in seconda serata, su Italia 1.
> 
> Il motivo? Non è affatto una questione di ascolti, ma come affermato da TvBlog che ha lanciato questo clamoroso retroscena, trattasi un progetto di "spending-review" da parte di *Mediaset *che *vuole tagliare le seconde serate*, anche perchè il presentatore Pierluigi Pardo già è conduttore di Pressing, in onda ogni domenica, alle 23:30, su Canale 5.
> ...



se fallisce Mediaset non faccio una piega...
anzi... forse arriva qualcuno + serio e capace


----------



## Goro (17 Dicembre 2018)

Tiki Taka è un programma d'altri tempi come tanti altri in Mediaset... Internet fa già tutto che fanno loro e meglio


----------



## Zani (17 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non finiscono i tagli di Mediaset alle sue produzioni. Dopo il dimezzamento di Domenica Live di Barbara D'Urso, le cui prime tre ore passeranno in prima serata a febbraio (topic qui:
> Domenica Live di Barbara D'Urso verso la prima serata), c'è un programma che rischia una vera e propria *sospensione*. Stiamo parlando di *Tiki Taka*, in onda ogni lunedì, in seconda serata, su Italia 1.
> 
> Il motivo? Non è affatto una questione di ascolti, ma come affermato da TvBlog che ha lanciato questo clamoroso retroscena, trattasi un progetto di "spending-review" da parte di *Mediaset *che *vuole tagliare le seconde serate*, anche perchè il presentatore Pierluigi Pardo già è conduttore di Pressing, in onda ogni domenica, alle 23:30, su Canale 5.
> ...



Meglio così, Tiki Taka rappresenta tutto quello che non mi piace del calcio, facessero un programma di approfondimento come si deve per una volta


----------



## MarcoG (17 Dicembre 2018)

A me piaceva controcampo. Starò diventando vecchio ma onestamente mi manca una trasmissione di calcio che inizia appena finiscono le partite e dove si parla di sport che non sia la solita sky. 
Tiki Taka si è inserito in un buco lasciato e secondo me lo ha fatto in malo modo. Pardo non mi piace personalmente, lo trovo troppo invasivo come presentatore.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> A me piaceva controcampo. Starò diventando vecchio ma onestamente mi manca una trasmissione di calcio che inizia appena finiscono le partite e dove si parla di sport che non sia la solita sky.
> Tiki Taka si è inserito in un buco lasciato e secondo me lo ha fatto in malo modo. Pardo non mi piace personalmente, lo trovo troppo invasivo come presentatore.


C'è la DS su Rai 2 e da quest'anno Pressing su Canale 5 sempre di Pardo.


----------



## MarcoG (17 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è la DS su Rai 2 e da quest'anno Pressing su Canale 5 sempre di Pardo.



Ti dirò, ho avuto modo di vedere entrambi ma uno mi sembra il classico programma RAI, troppo impostato e poco originale... l'altro all'opposto ha sempre il problema Pardo, che sinceramente non capisco dove prenda tutti questi consensi visto che, tra l'altro, ha la brutta abitudine di parlare sopra le persone a cui fa le domande..
Per ora, finito con Sky, sento i vostri commenti sul forum. Poi da me non si verde più Tiziano Crudeli, che nel suo trash riusciva comunque almeno a farmi ridere.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ti dirò, ho avuto modo di vedere entrambi ma uno mi sembra il classico programma RAI, troppo impostato e poco originale... l'altro all'opposto ha sempre il problema Pardo, che sinceramente non capisco dove prenda tutti questi consensi visto che, tra l'altro, ha la brutta abitudine di parlare sopra le persone a cui fa le domande..
> Per ora, finito con Sky, sento i vostri commenti sul forum. Poi *da me non si verde più Tiziano Crudeli, che nel suo trash riusciva comunque almeno a farmi ridere. *


Nemmeno a me, forse lo vedono solo al nord.


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Dicembre 2018)

Pardo è un pagliaccio


----------



## Boomer (17 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> A me piaceva controcampo. Starò diventando vecchio ma onestamente mi manca una trasmissione di calcio che inizia appena finiscono le partite e dove si parla di sport che non sia la solita sky.
> Tiki Taka si è inserito in un buco lasciato e secondo me lo ha fatto in malo modo. Pardo non mi piace personalmente, lo trovo troppo invasivo come presentatore.



Controcampo era una trasmissione intelligente perchè era più o mena unica. C'erano ospiti interessanti e comici che ci sapevano fare quindi era piacevole da guardare.

Tiki Taka è semplicemente una cacata.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2018)

*Pardo non ha smentito le voci di una possibile chiusura della trasmissione. Infatti, durante i titoli di coda della puntata di ieri ha detto: "La speranza, l’augurio e l'obiettivo è tornare a gennaio. Sennò ci vediamo tranquillamente a Ponza"*


----------



## juventino (18 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Pardo è un pagliaccio



Esattamente, i suoi programmi sono pietosi e imbarazzanti. Ed è per questo che alla lunga la gente si stufa del suo trash.


----------

